# Tattoo vs Ear tags



## shawnthegoatman (Oct 16, 2013)

My question is ... I don't like the tattooing part. Can I just use ear tags instead and still be abga and state compliment for CA? I have show and meat boer goats Thanks for your help in advance 

Cernanous's Boer Goat Farm
Shawn Carlino-Owner 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In pretty sure abga requires tats though they can have tags in addition. Just Scrapie tags are fine for the meat classes.
How come you don't like the tattooing part? Its just a little more time than to put a tag in. I have found it to be one of the easier jobs around here.
Plus no tags means no chance of them getting ripped out.


----------



## shawnthegoatman (Oct 16, 2013)

I just don't know how. That's all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh ok, gotcha. Jack Maudlin has excellent vid on how to. We hired it out for way too long. Then when I first did it I found it extremely easy.


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes I do believe that the ABGA does require the tattoo to be on the registration papers.
Melissa in MO


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

We bought 2 boers 1 buck and 1 doe. Both were tagged. The buck kept getting his head stuck in the fence and his tag got ripped a little and it got infected and that was a pain. I don't recommend tagging but it's your choice whatever you think is best for your goats!!


----------

